

“Twitter Tax Break” Netted SF More in Tax Revenue - abalone
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/27/twitter-tax-break

======
abalone
I posted this, but only to note that it's a bad analysis.

The author notes "this number counts companies that didn’t take the tax
exclusion like Uber and Square". Those 2 companies account for a huge part of
the higher tax of that area. But it's unlikely the tax break had anything to
do with it. Uber & Square moved into the (same, particular) building because
it's one of the only buildings in SF with a giant floorplan. So it's unlikely
that even Twitter's presence there made a difference in their decision. They
moved there because they had to, to stay in SF.

In that sense, it's a strong argument against the tax break. These companies
would have located in mid-market anyway. Even Twitter.. no chance in hell they
would have moved to Brisbane. They would've lost so much talent, which would
have been far more costly.

Also, another tip-off to the author's bias: she calls the people who argued
against the tax break the "far left". Like, communists?

